# Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)



## sbE (19. August 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

im Bachforellenpirsch-Sammelthread wurde das Thema zwar schonmal beiläufig erwähnt, aber ich denke diese Thematik verdient einen eigenen Thread, zumal ein Erfahrungstausch aus meiner Sicht sehr nützlich wäre.

Ich selbst bin nun auch auf Einzelhaken umgestiegen, da Drillinge (vor allem an Twitchbaits) wirklich viel zu viel Kollateralschaden  anrichten (vor allem bei kleineren BaFos). Ich benutze die Haken von Gamakatsu (LS-3423F). Was erfreulich ist...meine Anbissquote ist fast auf Drillingsniveau. Super Sache! Was nicht so erfreulich ist, häufig verliere ich die Fische dann wieder. Entweder durch Kopfschütteln, beim Keschern oder zwischendrin. Bei den gefangenen Fischen hängt der Haken meist auch nur "gerade so" (außer bei kleinen BaFos, da sitzt er bombenfest). 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher woran das liegt, aber mir kommen die Gamakatsu ziemlich dick vor...ich würde fast meinen, dass ist Hauptgrund Nummer 1, dass die Haken fast nie richtig sitzen. Gerade bei größeren Forellen sieht es so aus, als ob diese noch einen extra Anhieb gebraucht hätten, damit der Haken wirklich richtig sitzt. 

Außerdem hadere ich noch mit der Hakengröße. Anfangs habe ich die Größe des Einzelhakens mindestens auf 3/4 der Breite des Original-Drillings gewählt. Das sah zwar optisch stimmig aus, aber verursachte imho die oben genannten Probleme. Inzwischen nehme ich bei den Einzelhaken eine Nummer kleiner und bewege mich im Vergleich zum Original-Drilling bei 1/2 bis 3/4. Das scheint mir dank des etwas filigraneren Hakens besser zu funktionieren. 

Wie auch immer. So richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gesammelt? Eventuell sind die Gamakatsu auch nicht die richtigen Haken, da grundsätzlich zu dick??

Mal ein paar Köder-Haken-Kombinationen, die ich gerade teste:

Illex Squad Minnow 65 - LS-3423F, Größe 4 (tendiere ehr zu 6)
Cormoran Iwashi Minnow 65 - LS-3423F, Größe 4 (tendiere ehr zu 6)
Rapala Husky Jerk 6 - LS-3423F, Größe 6

Bei den erstgenannten Modellen sollte Größe 4 laut diversen Blogs eigentlich die passende Größe sein (ca. 3/4 (oder etwas mehr) des Original-Drillings), aber wie schon gesagt sieht es so aus als ob die kleineren und vor allem filigraneren 6er Haken den Fisch besser haken. Das ist aber bisher nur ein Gefühl, für mehr fehlt es noch an ausgiebigen Tests.


----------



## **bass** (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

ich kann dir keine konkreten angaben von hakengrössen geben, da ich sie auf ''gefühl'' kaufe und sie eben zum köder passen sollten...

öfters fehlbisse oder mal ein fisch der verloren geht ist normal da du ja nur noch 2 haken dran hast und keine 6! wenn du zuviele fische verlierst lass den drilling hinten dran, die forelle greift eh meistens von hinten an so dass meistens der bauchdrilling unnütz ist...

ich machs auch auf anderen wobblern vorallem tiefläufer gibt weniger hänger! ; )

find die haken von gamakatsu aber super, nur etwas teuer... bei 4-5 wobblern geht's ja noch aber bei weit über hundert muss mann schon geld liegen lassen (und ne menge arbeit) ; )


----------



## volkerm (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Das Problem lässt sich nicht beseitigen. Es liegt zum grössten Teil an der "Gegenstrom"- Führungsweise der meisten Spinnköder. Ich kenne die Lösung vom Fliegenfischen- mit oder halbwegs mit der Strömung- dann sitzt der Haken meist in der Maulspalte, also sicher.
Gegen die Strömung sprinten die Forellen hinterher, und beissen in einer Drehung recht "spitz". Dort hält der Haken leider schlecht.


----------



## sbE (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich führe Wobbler (als auch Gummifische und Spinner) immer mit oder quer zur Strömung. Durch das Twitchen von Wobblern erhält man aber sowieso immer "abenteuerliche" Hakenstellungen. Da ist grundsätzlich alles möglich, sodass Forellen z.B. unter dem Maul gehakt werden (oder noch viel schlimmeres, wenn man Drillinge benutzt). 

Und auf einen Haken am Bauch würde ich ungern verzichten wollen,  vor allem wenn größere Forellen aus etwas tieferem Wasser steigen, dann sitzen diese meist am Bauchdrilling. Dazu kommt, dass einige Wobbler ohne Bauchdrilling (und sogar trotz Ausgleichsgewicht!) ein total gestörtes Laufverhalten haben. Ich habe beide "Schon-Varianten" getestet (nur ein Drilling oder zwei Einzelhaken) und ich finde 2 Einzelhaken wesentlich effektiver und auch fischschonender.


----------



## sbE (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe gerade Einzelhaken von VanFook entdeckt, welche deutlich dünndrähtiger sind als die Gamakatsu. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/shop_content.php?coID=11?XTCsid=7b3db208e366ebb9cbc0b38f4c1c654f


----------



## **bass** (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

@sbe

da geb ich dir recht aber da ich in max. 1m tiefem wasser angel stellt sich das problem von ''bauchbeissern'' bei mir nicht...

aber ansonsten alles nachvollziehbar...

am besten ist, wie immer man testet selber und findet für sich die beste alternative raus... ist ja eigentlich kein ding bei dieser problematik!


----------



## sbE (19. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



**bass** schrieb:


> am besten ist, wie immer man testet selber und findet für sich die beste alternative raus... ist ja eigentlich kein ding bei dieser problematik!



Das mache ich ja gerade und versuche auch durch Erfahrungswerte Anderer das Optimum zu finden. 

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Schwung VanFook CK-33 bestellt. Die haben zwar keine Widerhaken, sind dafür ab deutlich dünndrahtiger als die Gamakatsu. Davon erhoffe ich mir ein besseres Eindringen ins BaFo-Maul, was nach 2-3 angeln mit den Gamakatsus (meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach) gerade bei größeren Forellen nicht besonders prickelnd ist. Hauptsache die Haken biegen dann bei den ganz großen Exemplaren nicht auf.


----------



## **bass** (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

wird besser eindringen aber wirst mehr fische verlieren bei sprüngen... oder du drillst sie wie ein bass ; ))) 
hab sie an einigen ködern wieder ausgewechselt, vor allem an den kleinen japanblinkern, oft das problem gehabt...


----------



## sbE (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



**bass** schrieb:


> wird besser eindringen aber wirst mehr fische verlieren bei sprüngen... oder du drillst sie wie ein bass ; )))
> hab sie an einigen ködern wieder ausgewechselt, vor allem an den kleinen japanblinkern, oft das problem gehabt...



Naja, viel mehr als jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht verlieren, denn bei mittleren und größeren Forellen steckten die dicken  Gamakatsus (Größe 4) *manchmal *gar nicht weit genug im Maul sodass der Widerhaken hätte greifen können.

Interessant wird aus meiner Sicht der Vergleich der kleineren (dünndrahtigeren) LS-3423 in Größe 6 und den VanFook CK-33 in der zum Köder empfohlenen Größe. Dazu werde ich mir baugleiche 6-7cm Wobbler hernehmen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Hallo,

ich hab mir die ganze Experimentiererei gespart.
Hab einfach eine Packung 6er Wurmhaken von Cormoran gekauft und ein Päckchen sehr kleine Sprengringe.
Dann habe ich meine Wobbler umgerüstet, mit zwei Sprengringen, weil das Hakenöhr um 90° verdreht ist und schon ist die Sache fertig.




Die Cormoranhaken sind unheimlich spitz (scharf).
Wer einmal daran nascht bleibt auch dran hängen.
In gewässern wo die Forellen sehr vorsichtig beißen habe ich es auch schon mal mit 4 Sprengringen versucht. Damit hat der Haken mehr Abstand zum Köder und ist damit etwas näher am Fisch, wenn er nur mal ein wenig am Köder kosten will.


----------



## sbE (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Danke für deine Erfahrungen, Forellenangler. Die kleine Hakengröße an deinen Wobblern bestärkt mich in meiner Strategie nicht wie so oft empfohlen auf 3/4 bis gleich große Einzelhaken zu setzen (im Vergleich zum Original-Drilling), sondern eben kleiner (ca. 1/2 so groß).

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Forellenangler76 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erfahrungen, Forellenangler. Die kleine Hakengröße an deinen Wobblern bestärkt mich in meiner Strategie nicht wie so oft empfohlen auf 3/4 bis gleich große Einzelhaken zu setzen (im Vergleich zum Original-Drilling), sondern eben kleiner (ca. 1/2 so groß).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4



Klein geht immer besser ins Fischmaul.
Versuch doch einfach mal einen großen Drilling an einem Stück Schnur aus der geschlossenen Hand zu ziehen. Ab einem bestimmten Kraftaufwand dringen die Spitzen in die Haut ein.
Und jetzt versuch doch mal mit einen kleinen Einfach-Haken das gleiche. Da wirst du sehen, dass du sehr viel weniger kraft brauchst um Dich "aufzuspießen".
Genau das gleiche passiert im Fischmaul.


----------



## volkerm (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Fische die Hakenspitzen immer nach unten. Mag einen Hänger mehr geben... Da hab ich Sachen durch mit upside- down#q


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

ja , schau dir das Maul einer Forelle an, deshalb bitte die Haken drehen
Gruß A.


----------



## sbE (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Interessant, eigentlich sogar total einleuchtend. Der hintere Haken sollte wohl wirklich nach unten stehen! Schließlich ist das Maul einer Forelle unten etwas weicher und steht oft etwas vor. 

Oh man, irgendwie wird man ein wenig betriebsblind wenn man immer nur treudoof das nachmacht was x Blogs und Zeitungsartikel geschrieben haben. Und meines Wissens nach empfiehlt diese Hakenstellung so gut wir keiner. 

Aber was soll's, das etwas größere Hängerpotential ist es mir wert.

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Forellenangler76 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



volkerma schrieb:


> Fische die Hakenspitzen immer nach unten. Mag einen Hänger mehr geben... Da hab ich Sachen durch mit upside- down#q



Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Wieder ein Grund ans Wasser zu gehen.:vik:


----------



## sbE (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Test mit den VanFook-Haken gemacht. Der Test war sehr aufschlussreich und bestätigte meine bisherige Meinung darüber, dass die Gamakatsu LS-3423 zum Forellenangeln eigentlich zu dick sind. Auch empfand ich (entgegen anfänglicher Bedenken) den fehlende Widerhaken des VanFook als absolut unproblematisch. So oder so muss man beim Fischen mit Einzelhaken beider Fabrikate immer Druck auf den Fisch ausüben, sonst schüttelt sich die BaFo schneller wieder los als es einen lieb ist. Dieser Fakt sorgt beim altgewohnten "Drillings-Angler" erstmal für ein wenig Umgewöhnungszeit...aber so ist das halt.

Ein Resümee des gestigen Abends...



Der dünne VanFook drang richtig gut in das harte Maul de Forellen ein. Manchmal musste ich den (widerhakenlosen) Haken sogar mit richtig Kraftaufwand aus dem Maul ziehen...so tief und fest saß er. Diese Disziplin beherscht der Gamakatsu, vor allem in Größe 4, imho NICHT.



Die gewinkelte Hakenform des VanFook scheint sehr dabei zu helfen, dass der Haken (wenn er einmal eingedrungen ist) auch da bleibt wo er ist. Ein Rundhaken wie der Gamakatsu würde leichter wieder rausrutschen. So ist die Theorie und bereits nach 1mal angeln war dieser Effekt für mich deutlich genug, um zu sagen, dass dies in der Praxis sehr gut funktioniert!



Da ich meine Wobbler twitche, ist ein Bauchhaken unabdinglich. Ca. 3/4 aller Fische hingen am Bauchhaken.



Den hinteren Haken habe ich dank eines Tipps hier im Thread ebenfalls nach unten gedreht. Dahinter steckt die Theorie, dass das Maul einer Forelle im unteren Bereich etwas hervorsteht und auch etwas weicher ist. Da ich gestern die meisten Fische mit dem Bauchhaken gelandet habe, kann ich keine belastbare Aussage über die Fängigkeit eines nach unten gedrehten hinteren Einzelhakens treffen, aber Hänger hatte ich keine (bzw. nicht mehr als sonst ) und Kraut oder Gras sammelt eh meist die Tauchschaufel ein. Von daher bleibt die Hakenstellung erstmal so.



Ich konnte ca. 75% der gehakten Fische auch landen (Drilling liegt gefühlt bei 95%). Hatte sich ein Fisch gelöst, konnte dieser aber noch mehrmals (!) angeworfen und abermals gehakt werden. Es kommt mir so vor, als ob eine Stelle mit (widerhakenlosen) Einzelhaken nicht so schnell verangelt wird, da sich Fische relativ unkompliziert wieder lösen können, sollte der Haken mal nicht richtig sitzen. Außerdem bin ich gestern dazu übergegangen die Schnur einfach ein wenig locker zu lassen, sobald ich gemerkt habe, dass eine untermaßige Forelle hängt...meist schüttelte sie sich dann von allein los und ich konnte die Stelle nochmals in aller Ruhe in Angriff nehmen. Eine *äußerst interessante Strategie* wie ich finde, welche ich definitiv weiter verfolgen werde. Diese Strategie funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich nur mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken so richtig und erfordert sicherlich noch viel mehr Übung meinerseits.

Kurzum, ich habe im VanFook meinen Einzelhaken der Wahl gefunden. Die Gamakatsus würde ich aufgrund des nicht mehr ganz so dicken Durchmessers ruhigen Gewissens nur in Größe 8 (oder eventuell 6) einsetzen wollen...obwohl ich dann wahrscheinlich auch lieber zum VanFook greifen würde, keine Ahnung. Über diese Größen mache ich mir Gedanken, wenn es im nächsten Frühjahr mit Mini-Wobblern auf die Pirsch geht.

Also falls jemand zum schmalen Kurs ein paar Päkchen LS-3423F in verschiedenen Größen brauch...einfach per PN melden. Ich habe da was übrig. 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen...


----------



## FörsterChris (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Sehr interessant. Danke für die ausführliche Schilderung!
Wobbler kommen in meinem Forellenfewässer nur sehr bedingt zum Einsatzt.
Werde den Haken aber mal am Spinner ausprobieren.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

hallo erst mal 
Also wenn ich das so lese  dann versteh ich das ganze  nicht denn d a will man  mit einfach haken  auf bachis  gehen  und  ver hakt dabei mehr als  man fängt . alo bei uns in bayern fängt man  bachis mit Fliege oder Köfis denn da weiss man da sdie ab 50 cm kommen un ssich keine kleine   sehen lässt  also somit versteh ich eure problematik nicht  was  ihr da habt entweder  falsches wasser oder die leiden an futter mangel so mit  sei unser enknach geheilgt mit den salomonieden bestand  der prächtig ist und  wir so fischen können wie man  sich das  wünscht und nicht wobbler umbauen   was bringts   denn jeder fisch was gehakt war hat nenn schaden  ob schleimhaut oder haken loch  und auch nenn einzel haken kann sie schlucken denn  forellen sind gefrässig abe rnicht dumm 
mfg


----------



## sbE (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> hallo erst mal
> Also wenn ich das so lese  dann versteh ich das ganze  nicht denn d a will man  mit einfach haken  auf bachis  gehen  und  ver hakt dabei mehr als  man fängt . alo bei uns in bayern fängt man  bachis mit Fliege oder Köfis denn da weiss man da sdie ab 50 cm kommen un ssich keine kleine   sehen lässt  also somit versteh ich eure problematik nicht  was  ihr da habt entweder  falsches wasser oder die leiden an futter mangel so mit  sei unser enknach geheilgt mit den salomonieden bestand  der prächtig ist und  wir so fischen können wie man  sich das  wünscht und nicht wobbler umbauen   was bringts   denn jeder fisch was gehakt war hat nenn schaden  ob schleimhaut oder haken loch  und auch nenn einzel haken kann sie schlucken denn  forellen sind gefrässig abe rnicht dumm
> mfg



Ok, ich versuche mal mein Glück....


Dein Text ist extrem schwer zu lesen und somit nur lückenhaft zu verstehen.


An den meisten Salmonidenstrecken, die ich in Thüringen beangle, sind Köfis, Maden, Regenwürmer oder ähnliches nicht erlaubt. Nur Spinn- und Flugangelei mit Kunstködern. Und auch hier gibt es teilweise noch Einschränkungen wie z.b. keine oder nur einen Drilling.


Aber auch dort wo ich mit Köfi angeln könnte, greife ich zur Fliegen- oder Spinnrute mit Kunstköder und gehe waten...weil es einfach unheimlich viel Spaß macht.


Wobbler zu twitchen und dabei BaFo's mit der Polbrille aktiv zu überlisten ist extrem spannend und steht in meiner persönlichen Spaßskala auf einer Stufe mit dem Trockenfliegenfischen (Nymphe und Streamer finde ich nicht ganz so prall). An engen verwachsenen Bächen macht das Wobbeln aufgrund des geringen Platzes grundsätzlich aber mehr Spaß.

Kurzum...da das Angeln mit Wobblern sehr viel Spaß macht, sehr fängig ist und man vor allem selektiv Fangen kann (schönen Gruß an die Trockenfliege), überlegen wir uns nun wie man diesen Spaß so fischschonend wie möglich betreiben kann. Und mit (widerhakenlosen) Einzelhaken steht man praktisch auf einer Stufe mit dem Fliegenfischen was die Schonung der Fische angeht (ich war dieses Jahr oft mit beiden Ruten unterwegs und lege für diese Aussage meine Hand ins Feuer). Und aufgrund der aktiven Präsentation schlucken Forellen Wobbler eigentlich nie...zumindest fällt mir jetzt kein Beispiel dazu ein (und ich habe wirklich viel gefangen dieses Jahr).


----------



## Rhxnxr (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Also ersma muss ich sagen Superthread #6.
 hab' nun auch mal ein bissel rumprobiert und kann z.B. sagen das meine ugly Duckling ohne Drillinge schlicht und einfach besch... , während Illex und Salmowobbler zumindest mit 'nem Einzelhaken statt des Bauchdrillings noch gut funzen. Ohne werd ich definitiv nicht fischen, weil die Forellen zu zwei Dritteln am vorderen Haken hängen.

@ schuppi 56
sorry, aber Südbayern lebt bei vielen Sachen eben noch im 19. Jahrhundert #d.

ich hab lange in München gewohnt und weiss wovon ich rede. Es werden viele Gewässer nach wie vor im Frühling mit Fischen von 35cm+ besetzt, obwohl man längst weiss das diese in der Zucht jegliche Instinkte verlieren und meist verrecken wenn sie nicht bald genug gefangen werden.
Naturköder an *echten* Salmonidengewässern sind einfach ein NoGo.
Als Nordbayer und schätzungsweise Fastnachbar des TE weiss ich ebenfalls, das in Thüringen ebenso wie bei uns klare Richtlinien für die Einordnung der Gewässer gibt.
Daraus resultiert eben das in Salmonidengewässer nur noch Brut der Bafo eingesetzt werden *darf*, selbst für Setzlinge brauchts ne Ausnahmegenemigung. Und da wäre es einfach nur krank mit Naturködern zu fischen.


----------



## Forellenangler76 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Test mit den VanFook-Haken gemacht. Der Test war sehr aufschlussreich und bestätigte meine bisherige Meinung darüber, dass die Gamakatsu LS-3423 zum Forellenangeln eigentlich zu dick sind. Auch empfand ich (entgegen anfänglicher Bedenken) den fehlende Widerhaken des VanFook als absolut unproblematisch. So oder so muss man beim Fischen mit Einzelhaken beider Fabrikate immer Druck auf den Fisch ausüben, sonst schüttelt sich die BaFo schneller wieder los als es einen lieb ist. Dieser Fakt sorgt beim altgewohnten "Drillings-Angler" erstmal für ein wenig Umgewöhnungszeit...aber so ist das halt.
> 
> Ein Resümee des gestigen Abends...



Hallo sbE,

sehr toller Beitrag!!! Danke!:vik:
Ich werde wohl auch mal diese Haken testen und auch die Variante mit der Hakenspitze nach unten.


----------



## sbE (25. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Der September ist nun fast vorbei und somit auch die Forellenzeit. Daher hier noch ein kurzes Resümee nach einem Monat intensiver Benutzung von Einzelhaken an Wobblern mit einer Größe zwischen 5 und 8 cm.


VanFook ist für mich gesetzt. Die Haken haben mich an 8 Angeltagen an verschiedenen Flüssen bzw. Bächen restlos überzeugt. Der fehlende Widerhaken spielt beim verwerten der Bisse meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle. Der dünndrahtige Aufbau ist (wie anfangs vermutet) aus meiner Sicht entscheidend für den Erfolg. Die Gamakatsus werde ich definitiv nicht mehr benutzen, da kein Vertrauen in deren Fängigkeit.


Wichtig finde ich die Erkenntnis das große Forellen fast immer hängen, da sie i.d.R. aggressiver beißen und dann der dünndrahtige VanFook ziemlich fest sitzt. Kleinere und mittlere Exemplare können schonmal verloren gehen, das ist aber die Ausnahme und bei den Kleinen sowieso willkommen.


Schnur locker lassen, damit sich kleinere Fische abschütteln können, funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut...allerdings hatte sich dann öfters das Vorfach mit dem Haken verwickelt. So oder so musste ich also meist den Köder aus dem Wasser und und die Hand nehmen. Dennoch ist diese Methode sicherlich sehr fischschonend, da die Tiere ihr Element nicht verlassen müssen.


Ich verliere weniger Wobbler!! Sollte mal mal ein Wobbler an einem Ast hängen bleiben...kein Problem, einfach gefühlvoll über den Ast oder aus dem Busch "zuppeln" und gut ist. Hänger im Wasser sind auch deutlich geringer als mit Drillingen. Bei den Preisen für gute Wobbler...perfekt! Ich habe bei 8 mehrstündigen "Wat-Ausflügen" an i.d.R. dicht bewachsenen Gewässern nicht einen Wobbler verloren. Ich könnt' heulen vor Freude... 


Ich benutze Einzelhaken an folgenden Ködern und habe keinen negativen Einfluss beim Lauf festgestellt (ich twitche ausschließlich). Zwar geht vor allem bei schwebenden Modellen das Tauchverhalten flöten (diese steigen dann langsam auf), aber das finde ich nicht so schlimm...im fließenden Gewässer kommt diese Eigenschaft eh kaum zur Geltung.

Illex Tiny Fry 50
Illex Squad Minnow 65
Cormoran Iwashi Minnow
Rapala Husky Jerk (6 & 8 cm)
Rapala X-Rap (6 & 8 cm)
Rapala Flat Rap 6

Je nach Gewässertiefe und -beschaffenheit greife ich in 90% der Fälle auf die ersten 4 Modelle zurück. Die "verrückteste Twitchaction" haben die Illex' und der Husky Jerk...aber das nur nebenbei.

Fazit: Ich bin definitiv von Drillingen geheilt und setze bei der BaFo-Pirsch ab jetzt immer Einzelhaken ein...auch wenn es nicht gefordert ist.

Und was die Schonung des Fisches angeht, würde ich das Wobbeln/Twitchen mit Einzelhaken auf eine Stufe mit dem Fliegenfischen setzen, da auch hier mal eine Fliege tief sitzen und entsprechend Schaden anrichten kann. Auf der anderen Seite erwischt man beim Twitchen auch mal einen Fisch im Rücken oder der Flosse...das aber wirklich sehr selten (ganz im Gegensatz zu Drillingen). Von daher fifty/fifty.


----------



## NedRise (25. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Hi @sbE,

wobeziehst Du die Haken? Wollte meine Wobbler schon länger umrüsten...danke.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## sbE (25. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi @sbE,
> 
> wobeziehst Du die Haken? Wollte meine Wobbler schon länger umrüsten...danke.
> 
> ...



Bei www.nippon-tackle.com oder www.baitcasterproshop.de. Nippon-Tackle hat gerade seinen Shop umgestellt und die CK-33 durch einen Fehler noch nicht im Shop-System. Man kann sie aber dennoch ordern...einfach per email bestellen (oder noch ein paar Tage warten bis sie wieder im Shop sind). Bestellt habe ich schon in beiden Shops...beide super.

Ansonsten ist mir jetzt noch der VanFook ME-31 BL aufgefallen. Der hat im Gegensatz zum CK-33 einen kürzeren Schenkel. Das wäre vielleicht auch ein Versuch wert.


----------



## NedRise (25. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Danke nochmal#6


----------



## Forellenangler76 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Ich benutze Einzelhaken an folgenden Ködern und habe keinen negativen Einfluss beim Lauf festgestellt (ich twitche ausschließlich). Zwar geht vor allem bei schwebenden Modellen das Tauchverhalten flöten (diese steigen dann langsam auf), aber das finde ich nicht so schlimm...im fließenden Gewässer kommt diese Eigenschaft eh kaum zur Geltung.
> 
> Illex Tiny Fry 50
> Illex Squad Minnow 65
> ...





Hallo sbE,

sehr guter Erfahrungsbericht. 
Ich werde wohl auch mal auf die VanFook umrüsten.
Ich verwende zwar schon Einzelhaken, aber die Tatsache, dass der Fisch noch schonender vom Haken entfernt werden Kann ist sehr schön. Und dann noch die Eigenschaft, ohne Widerhaken trotzdem den Fisch sicher zu halten ist von Vorteil.

In welcher Größe verwendest Du die VanFook CK-33 an deinen angegebenen Wobblern?


----------



## u-see fischer (29. September 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Auch mal die Owner Haken anschauen, super scharf, Bezugsquelle: Klick


----------



## sbE (1. Oktober 2013)

Forellenangler76 schrieb:


> In welcher Größe verwendest Du die VanFook CK-33 an deinen angegebenen Wobblern?



Husky Jerk 60: #6
Husky Jerk 80: #3
Squad Minnow  65: #4
Tiny Fry 50: #8 (Achtung, Öse am Bauch ist um 90 Grad verdreht)
Iwashi Minnow 65: #5

Die Größen müssen aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Gerade beim 8er Husky oder dem Squad Minnow könnte man sicherlich eine Nummer kleiner wählen (beim Husky verfängt sich der  Bauchhaken manchmal auf dem Rücken).

Ich habe mich ausserdem mit dem VanFook Programm etwas genauer beschäftigt. CK-** sind Haken für Crankbaits, ME-** sind Haken für Minnows. Wenn man diese Philosophie beachtet, haben CK's eigentlich nichts an Minnows zu suchen. Von daher sollte man wohl erstmal auf ME-31 BL setzen, zumal deren Hakenschenkel deutlich kürzer ist (weniger Hänger, kompakter und daher stabiler?).

APROPOS STABILITÄT:

Beim überprüfen der Hakengrößen ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich manche Haken um vielleicht 1mm geweitet, also aufgebogen, haben. Das fällt eigentlich nur auf wenn man einen benutzen Haken direkt über einen Neuen der gleichen Größe legt. Mit Kraftaufwand lässt sich dieser Umstand wieder korrigieren. Die Frage ist nun, wie kam es dazu und könnte man sogar einen kapitalen Fisch verlieren?? 

Ich selbst habe mit diesen Haken bisher nur Fische bis 42 gelandet, daher habe ich keine Antwort auf die Frage nach einem wirklich kapitalen Fisch. Auf der anderen Seite sollte aber eine korrekt justierte Bremse diese extreme Belastung abnehmen und nicht der Haken. Daher sehe ich das Thema also recht entspannt. Aber vielleicht haben ja andere VanFook-Angler an dieser Stelle mehr zu berichten!?

Wobei man allerdings aufpassen muss (ich selbst hatte erst jetzt diesen Aha-Effekt)...hat man einen Hänger, dann sollte man -meiner Meinung nach- vermeiden wie ein Wahnsinniger an der Rute zu ziehen. Ich habe mit diesen feindrahtigen Haken Äste, die im Schlamm/Dreck stecken, mühsam herausgezogen. Auch hatte ich Hänger die ich nicht lösen konnte; habe aber ewig versucht den Hänger durch Krafteinsatz loszubekommen. Das tut den Haken nicht gut und ich denke das ist der Hauptgrund für den ein oder anderen leicht geweiteten Haken in meinem Arsenal.

Der Einsatz von dünndrahtigen Einzelhaken hat also nicht nur Vorteile. Welch Wunder. ;-)

Unterm Strich ist das Angeln mit diesen Haken sicherlich anspruchsvoll und will geübt sein...darüber sollte man sich bewußt sein und eine gewisse Lernzeit einplanen.


----------



## sbE (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe mich heute mal mit nippon-tackle gemailt. In den nächsten Tagen/Wochen trifft eine breite Auswahl  ME-31 und ME-41 ein. ME-41 ist die dickdrahtige Variante und daher nicht ganz so “empfindlich".

VanFook ME-31 BL # 4
VanFook ME-31 BL # 5
VanFook ME-31 BL # 6
VanFook ME-31 BL # 8
VanFook ME-41 MB # 2
VanFook ME-41 MB # 3
VanFook ME-41 MB # 4
VanFook ME-41 MB # 6

Blöd nur das die BaFo-Saison nun zu Ende ist. 

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## sbE (16. November 2013)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe nun die Info bekommen, dass nippon-tackle u.a. die "lang ersehnten" VanFook ME-31 & ME-41 in den Online Shop aufgenommen hat. 

Auch haben die Jungs von nippon-tackle.com von dieser Diskussion Wind bekommen und haben daher nur für uns bzw. diesen Thread 10% Rabatt auf Einzelhaken eingräumt. 

Einfach bei der Bestellung im Warenkorb den Gutschein "Bastelzeit" eingeben. Gültig bis 24.11.2013. Vielen Dank nochmal an den Shop für diese angenehme Überraschung.

Ich habe mich für die nächste Saison mit beiden genannten Haken schonmal eingedeckt.


----------



## sbE (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ein kurzer Nachtrag noch zu den Vanfook ME-41 MB. Ich konnte die Haken erst seit dem 1.4. testen, daher hier ein paar Erfahrungswerte nach den ersten 5-6 Angeltagen und vielen Forellen von groß bis klein.

Kurzum...das was ich mir von den ME-41 erhofft habe, ist eingetroffen. Die gleichen lobenden Eigenschaften wie die dünneren Modelle ME-31 & CK-33, aber dafür stabiler (da dicker) und auch noch mit Mini-Widerhaken. Ich hatte mal geschrieben, dass ich mit den dünneren Vanfook recht nah an die Fangquote eines Drillings herankomme...mit den ME-41 bin ich definitiv auf Drillingsniveau. Sprünge, Kopfschütteln, Schnur kurz locker lassen...alles kein Problem. Die Teile sind echt ein Traum! 

Also wenn ihr auf Einzelhaken umrüsten wollt (wozu ich nur dringend raten kann!!), dann nehmt die Vanfook ME-41 MB. Lasst die dünneren Varianten besser sein (biegen sich nach und nach etwas auf) und nehmt erst recht nicht die Fleischerhaken von Gamakatsu.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinen Erfahrungswerten ein paar Drillingsangler bekehren und habe Umsteigern vor allem viel Frust beim Testen erspart.

Hier noch der heutige (in dieser Saison bisher beste) Fangerfolg mit einem 70er Zipbaits Rigge & den hier genannten Vanfooks. Eine schicke und obendrein aggressive 45er Bafo, die nach dem Biss in der Strömung ordentlich Ballett gemacht hat und dem Haken lange viel abverlangt hat.


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

mille grazie#6
ich werde sie mir definitiv ansehen


----------



## MaikP (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Erstmal Danke an sbE für diesen Thread.

Der Umbau auf Einzelhaken für Bafo-Fischer sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.
Habe die VanFook ME-41 MB jetzt auch getestet und werde diese weiter fischen. Sie fallen relativ klein aus wie ich finde.
Dagegen sind die Gamakatsu - LS-3423F natürlich Fleischerhaken.
Allerdings sind die VanFook bei Döbeln der 3 Kg-Klasse, auch wenn diese nicht viel Gegenwehr leisten, an ihrer Grenze und biegen auf.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich fische alle Köder kleiner als 12cm mit Einzelhaken und mache mir dementsprechend viele Gedanken über singlehook-tuning.
Die Vanfooks und die Paralelaufhängung werd ich gleich mal Testen, guter Tipp

Bei Spinnern und Wopplern (mit entgegen der Laufrichtung angebrachten Hakenösen) lasse ich übrigens die Sprengringe ganz weg.
Die Sprengringe begünstigen ein wegdrehen der Hakenspitzen im (oder vor dem-) Fischmaul was Fehlbisse zur Folge hat. 
Die Öse des Hakens halte ich mit einer Zange über nen Feuer(Bunsenbrenner, Gasherd....etc.) bis diese etwas Glüht. Dann biege ich die Hakenöse vorsichtig auf. Dann fädle ich den Haken sofort ein und drücke mit der Zange vorsichtig den Haken wieder zu. Mit etwas Übung dauert das nur ein paar Sekunden und hält bombenfest. Aber vorsichtig sein die ersten Male bis man es raus hat


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich hab schon ein paar Wobbler mit Owner S55 BLM Haken in Größe 4 und 6 umgerüstet. Diese Haken haben eine sehr scharfe Spitze und sind zwar dünner als die Gammatsakus aber dabei immer noch stabil. Leider kann ich die nicht mit den VanFooks vergleichen, ich würde die Owner´s dennoch empfehlen.

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## sbE (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar Wobbler mit Owner S55 BLM Haken in Größe 4 und 6 umgerüstet. Diese Haken haben eine sehr scharfe Spitze und sind zwar dünner als die Gammatsakus aber dabei immer noch stabil. Leider kann ich die nicht mit den VanFooks vergleichen, ich würde die Owner´s dennoch empfehlen.
> 
> MfG Laichzeit



Danke für den Tipp, die Owner kannte ich bisher nicht. Ich habe aber gerade wieder ein paar Päckchen Vanfook ME-41 MB nachgordert...von daher bin ich diese Saison erstmal bestens ausgestattet.


----------



## sbE (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



MaikP schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die VanFook bei Döbeln der 3 Kg-Klasse, auch wenn diese nicht viel Gegenwehr leisten, an ihrer Grenze und biegen auf.
> Gruß Maik



Interessant, Döbel gibt es bei uns aber (leider?) nicht. Rein Forellenmäßig kann ich aber nichts Negatives zum Thema Aufbiegen berichten...alles 1a...selbst Hänger löse ich ohne Probleme (das war bei den ME-31 anders). Ich habe wirklich vollstes Vertrauen.


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Irgendwie wollen die Vanfooks nicht ankommen bei mir.
Beid er letzten Bestellung wurden sie storniert vom Shop, da sie nicht mehr auf Lager waren.
Sie boten mir die Decoy Troutin Single 28(in Größen 4&6)
16 Stück pro Packung.
Sie sind den Gamakatsu Haken sehr ähnlich wohl aber etwas schlanker.

Allgemein schätze ich die Umrüstung sehr, bisher konnte ich keine gestiegen Zahl an Aussteigern feststellen dafür hänge ich weniger im Kraut und die Haken lassen sich super einfach lösen.
Ich habe noch nicht alle Wobbler umgerüstet aber fast alle, die ich viel Fische.
Habe ich den Einzelhakenzwang bei mir im Winter erst als drückend empfunden, so ist er nun ein Segen.#6


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Neben den Owners habe ich auch VMC Predator 7238 Haken. Die sind jedoch eher was fürs Hecht oder Sefo angeln, da die viel zu dick sind.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## sbE (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Noch eine kleine Rückmeldung zur Belastbarkeit der Vanfook ME-41 MB.

Gestern konnte ich eine 52er Bafo mit satten 1,8 kg verhaften...die Haken hielten bombenfest. An Spitze, Hakenbogen usw. ist nicht das geringste Auf- oder Verbiegen zu erkennen. Die Rollenbremse war recht hart eingestellt und surrte nur beim Einschlag....den Rest mussten die Vanfooks erledigen.

Härtetest bestanden. 

Bild im Nachbarthread "Bachforellenpirsch"


----------



## Niklas1802 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ihr schreibt, dass ihr mit Einzelhaken weniger Hänger habt. Hat der Einzelhaken am Wobbler eventuell auch den Vorteil, dass wenn man in einen Busch/Baum geworfen hat den Wobbler leichter lösen kann?
Hat einer von euch schon solche Erfahrungen gesammelt ?


----------



## sbE (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt, dass ihr mit Einzelhaken weniger Hänger habt. Hat der Einzelhaken am Wobbler eventuell auch den Vorteil, dass wenn man in einen Busch/Baum geworfen hat den Wobbler leichter lösen kann?
> Hat einer von euch schon solche Erfahrungen gesammelt ?



Das habe ich irgendwo in diesem Thread schonmal geschrieben. Ich habe *deutlich *weniger Probleme wenn der Köder mal im Busch oder Baum landet. Einfach gefühlvoll zu dir "zurückzuppeln" und der Köder kommt Stück für Stück wieder aus dem Geäst und platscht schließlich (ziemlich reizvoll) auf das Wasser....auf die Art und Weiße hatte ich sogar schon den ein oder anderen guten Biss bekommen.  

Das ist echt ein riesiger Vorteil...gerade wenn man mit Wobblern um die 15 oder 20 Euro angelt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich meinen letzten Verlust im August 2013...das geht nur mit Einzelhaken.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Bleibt noch die Problematik mit sehr kleinen Sprengringen ,ohne vernünftige Sprengringzange geht da bei den Minis fast gar nichts ,ich habe heute die Haken bei einem 38er Illex Tiny Fry gewechselt ,der Sprengring ist so winzig das ich ihn 3 mal verloren habe und erst nach langer suche wiederfand ,außerdem steht der vordere Sprengring anders herum als der hintere ,da kann man einen dafür vorgesehenen Wobbler Einzelhaken  gar nicht anbringen ,da braucht man einen zweiten Sprengring ,ich habe also nur den hinteren wechseln können ,mal sehen wie der Lauf damit ist


----------



## sbE (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Problematik mit sehr kleinen Sprengringen ,ohne vernünftige Sprengringzange geht da bei den Minis fast gar nichts ,ich habe heute die Haken bei einem 38er Illex Tiny Fry gewechselt ,der Sprengring ist so winzig das ich ihn 3 mal verloren habe und erst nach langer suche wiederfand ,außerdem steht der vordere Sprengring anders herum als der hintere ,da kann man einen dafür vorgesehenen Wobbler Einzelhaken  gar nicht anbringen ,da braucht man einen zweiten Sprengring ,ich habe also nur den hinteren wechseln können ,mal sehen wie der Lauf damit ist



Da habe ich einen super Tipp für dich. Habe selbst ewig nach einer vernünftigen Zange für Mini-Sprengringe gesucht...99% der angeblichen Mini-Zangen sind nämlich absoluter Müll. Ich habe hier bestimmt 4 “Fehlversuche“ von Rapala und Co. rumliegen.

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Mini-Sprengringzange-Pinzette

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Nö, da tuts dann ein "Stinknormalo" mit passendem Öhr #6
> Im Übrigen gibt es, für die Sprengringhasser, auch noch die "Snap On"s von Vanfook.
> SOC 33 mit normalem Öhr (für Wobbler).
> SOS 21 mit gedrehtem Öhr.
> ...



Oder anstatt der Snap On's die hier nehmen: VanFook SP-41MB 

Die sind etwas filigraner als die ME-41 MB, aber nicht so dünn wie die Snap On. Außerdem haben sie ein geschlossenes Öhr und ein Micro-Widerhaken (wie ME-41 halt auch).


----------



## ulfisch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Problematik mit sehr kleinen Sprengringen ,ohne vernünftige Sprengringzange geht da bei den Minis fast gar nichts ,ich habe heute die Haken bei einem 38er Illex Tiny Fry gewechselt ,der Sprengring ist so winzig das ich ihn 3 mal verloren habe und erst nach langer suche wiederfand ,außerdem steht der vordere Sprengring anders herum als der hintere ,da kann man einen dafür vorgesehenen Wobbler Einzelhaken  gar nicht anbringen ,da braucht man einen zweiten Sprengring ,ich habe also nur den hinteren wechseln können ,mal sehen wie der Lauf damit isthttps://www.fang-shop.de/wirbel-und-snaps/werkzeuge/329/balzer-mini-sprengring-zange


----------



## sbE (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> https://www.fang-shop.de/wirbel-und-snaps/werkzeuge/329/balzer-mini-sprengring-zange[/URL]



Hast du diese Schere mal probiert? Normalerweise wird das nichts mit einem Mini-Sprengring...diese Nase ist i.d.R. nicht filigran genug und der Abstand/Spalt zum Gegenstück ist zu groß. 

Eine Sprenring-Pinzette verfolgt ein anderes Konzept und eignet sich für feine und haargenaue Arbeiten viel besser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Wollte mir nun auch kleine Wobbler holen und umrüsten...beeinflusst ein Wechsel auf Einzelhaken nicht etwas das Laufverhalten bei besonders kleinen Wobblern? Denke da z. B. an die Balance, da ein Drilling ja mehr wiegt als ein Einzelhaken.


----------



## sbE (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wollte mir nun auch kleine Wobbler holen und umrüsten...beeinflusst ein Wechsel auf Einzelhaken nicht etwas das Laufverhalten bei besonders kleinen Wobblern? Denke da z. B. an die Balance, da ein Drilling ja mehr wiegt als ein Einzelhaken.



Ein verändertes oder gar schlechteres Laufverhalten habe ich nicht beobachten können. Allerdings wird dann mal schnell aus einem schwebenden Wobbler ein schwimmender. Ein sinkender Wobbler bleibt meiner Erfahrung nach aber ein sinkender (egal in welcher Größe)...nur die Sinkgeschwindigkeit ist nicht mehr ganz so hoch.

Bis auf das Laufverhalten sind das aber alles Sachen, die am Forellenbach eh nicht so wichtig sind bzw. kann man sich darauf einstellen...wie z.B. einen schnell sinkenden Wobbler kaufen, auf Einzelhaken umrüsten und somit auf irgendwas zwischen normal und schnell sinkend zu "tunen" (z.B. ZipBaits Rigge Flat 50S/70S oder Illex Tricoroll 55 HW). Die zwei Modelle nehme ich gern zum Gumpen-Ausfischen.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Hast du diese Schere mal probiert? Normalerweise wird das nichts mit einem Mini-Sprengring...diese Nase ist i.d.R. nicht filigran genug und der Abstand/Spalt zum Gegenstück ist zu groß.
> 
> Eine Sprenring-Pinzette verfolgt ein anderes Konzept und eignet sich für feine und haargenaue Arbeiten viel besser.


Jaja, da hat es den halben Post verschluckt, ich benutze die weil meine normale Zange zu grob war, ich habe bisher keine Probleme....obwohl von Balzer:m


----------



## Michael.S (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Sprengring-Pinzette wäre schon gut bei den Minis ,ich habe mir heute beim Händler um die Ecke diese von Doiyo gekauft ,geht auch wenn auch mit etwas gefummel ,jedenfalls besser als ohne ,wer sich über den Korken wundert ich fische die Minis nur mit Fluo Carbon und da selbst ein kleiner Snap den Lauf schon sehr behindert binde ich das Vorfach schon vorher um nicht dauernd knoten zu müßen und kann so dennoch schnell wechseln ,so entstehen keine Knicke ,das ganze kommt dann ans Caroliner Rig und läßt sich schön weit werfen


----------



## sbE (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Interessante Herangehensweise.  Bezüglich Snap: Bei Wobblern ab 5cm habe ich noch nie ein negativen Einfluss feststellen können. Ordentliche Mini-Snaps sind aber auch echte Fliegengewichte. Aber vielleicht gleicht sich das auch etwas mit dem geringeren Gewicht der Einzelhaken aus?!

Unter 5cm fische ich nicht...daher keine Ahnung ob hier der Snap einen größeren Einfluss hat.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Noch was, was ist denn der vorletzte Köder in deiner Box? Sieht schwer nach Rapala im Muddler-Design aus. Ich liebe ja grundsätzlich diese Elritzen-Designs. ;-)

Bezüglich der Hakenstellung...auch wenn es in Zeitschriften gern anders geschrieben wird, aber probiere mal den hinteren Haken ebenfalls nach unten zu stellen. Nach ein paar Tests fand ich das besser (Stichwort Bissverwertung), eine theoretisch höhere Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit konnte ich nicht feststellen. So hat der Haken auf jeden Fall mehr Angriffsfläche im harten Maul einer Forelle (Zungenbereich).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.S (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Noch was, was ist denn der vorletzte Köder in deiner Box? Sieht schwer nach Rapala im Muddler-Design aus. Ich liebe ja grundsätzlich diese Elritzen-Designs. ;-)
> 
> Ja das ist ein Rapala MD in 5 cm , der letzte ist ein Balzer Colonell 3D im Karpfendesign ,da werde ich mir jetzt noch einige von Kaufen ,sehen sehr realistisch aus und der Lauf ist auch sehr gut ,habe den auch erst seit kurzem und kann noch nichts zur Fängigkeit sagen da ich meist den Illex Tiny benutze ,aber so langsam bekomme ich nen Sammlertick bei den Minis


----------



## sbE (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Michael.S schrieb:


> ...da ich meist den Illex Tiny benutze ,aber so langsam bekomme ich nen Sammlertick bei den Minis



Hast du schonmal den neuen sinkenden Tiny Fry probiert? Finde den sehr gut...fliegt sehr weit und sinkt (mit Einzelhaken) nur langsam, sodass man ihn getrost auch im flachen Wasser einsetzen kann.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1602 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

wollte mich mal hier bedanken für die zahlreichen Tipps. (als stiller Mitleser)

Ich war am WE das erste mal auf Bachforelle unterwegs, hatte mich durch diesen und den Fangthread bei den Ködern inspirieren lassen und mich mit 3 Wobblern eingedeckt, diese hab ich dann auch auf die Vanfook Haken umgerüstet.

Und was soll ich sagen, es hat einfach tierisch Spass gemacht, wie die Burschen aus dem Wasser springen. Ich hatte ungefähr 25 BF, die leider alle zu klein waren. 
Eine war knapp maßig, ich hab sie aber wieder schwimmen lassen, da sie einfach zu klein war, gefühlt und so hübsch aussah.


Leider hab ich auch eine BF verangelt, der Haken ging durch das Maul in die Augentasche rein, eh ich den wieder draußen hatte, war die Forelle hin, tat mir leid.


Aber Spass gemacht hat es, jetzt muss ich nur noch die grossen finden


----------



## Niklas1802 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Bin aufgrund dieses Threads nun auch auf Einzelhaken und den beschriebenen VanFook ME-41 MB umgestiegen. 



sbE schrieb:


> Wichtig finde ich die Erkenntnis das große Forellen fast immer hängen, da sie i.d.R. aggressiver beißen und dann der dünndrahtige VanFook ziemlich fest sitzt. Kleinere und mittlere Exemplare können schonmal verloren gehen, das ist aber die Ausnahme und bei den Kleinen sowieso willkommen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die kleineren bleiben oft nicht hängen. Forellen ab ca 30cm bekommt man dann aber meistens doch ans Band. Zudem habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass Forellen die schon kurz gehakt waren uns sich wieder lösten oft noch einmal gebissen haben. Bei den Drillingen kam das meiner Meinung nach seltener vor. 
Außerdem hat sich noch ein Vorteil für Leute wie mich, die mit einem Standart-Kescher angeln gehen ergeben. Kommt ein Drilling mal ins Keschernetz, braucht man minutenlang um ihn zu lösen. Beim Einzelhaken ist es doch deutlich einfacher. 

Bin bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden mit der Entscheidung auf Einzelhaken umzubauen#6


----------



## sbE (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass Forellen die schon kurz gehakt waren uns sich wieder lösten oft noch einmal gebissen haben.



Den Eindruck hatte ich auch. Vor allem mit den ME-31 BL (BL=Barbless=ohne Widerhaken) ist mir das öfter passiert...ich habe Stellen zum Teil 4 oder 5 mal angeworfen und immer wieder gefangen. Teilweise weil ich wollte, dass sich kleine BaFos abschütteln (Schnur einfach locker lassen) oder weil es ungewollt passierte. Mit dem Umstieg auf die etwas dickeren ME-41 MB (MB=MicroBarb=mit Widerhaken) verwerte ich aber fast jeden Biss...genau wie bei Drillingen eigentlich (100% Trefferquote hat man ja eh nie).



Niklas1802 schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden mit der Entscheidung auf Einzelhaken umzubauen#6



Das freut mich sehr! Es liegt mir wirklich am Herzen, dass dieser *völlig überflüssige* Drillings-Nonsens an Forellenbächen endlich ein Ende findet. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht schreibe ich in einem der bekannten Angler-Blogs mal einen Artikel über meine Erfahrungen...irgendwie muss ich ja meine Mission fortsetzen.


----------



## Michael.S (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe mich beim letzten Besuch beim Angelgerätehändler erstmal mit Sprenringen eingedeckt ,die sind ja recht billig ,jetzt werde ich erstmal alle meine Spinner mit Einzelhaken ausgerüstet und auch bei den Wobblern kneife ich den alten Sprengring einfach ab , ist glaube ich die beste Lösung den Trotz Sprengringzange ist das am montierten Wobbler immer noch ne ziemliche Fummelei


----------



## sbE (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe gestern wieder eine Ü50er erwischt (1,7 Kilo)...die Rollenbremse hat 2 Fluchtversuche abgepuffert, ansonsten hielten die Vanfook ME-41 BL tadellos. Nicht mal ansatzweise etwas von Verbiegen zu erkennen.


----------



## Niklas1802 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Es wurde hier ja auch schon über die Stellung der Haken diskutiert?
Bei der Bezugsquelle der VanFooks werden sie nun z.B. so angebracht: http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Bassday-Kangoku-Helium-45SS-C-218-Lime-Gold-Back
Ich hingegen habe beide Haken genau andersherum.
Hat jemand schon beide Varianten getestet und kann berichten was wie besser ist und vielleicht auch warum?|kopfkrat


----------



## sbE (13. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe letztes Jahr viel mit den Vanfook experimentiert, auch mit der Hakenstellung. Das Foto von Bassday finde ich völlig falsch für die Bafo-Pirsch. In Zeitungen oder Blogs wird oft empfohlen den Haken am Bauch nach unten und den Haken am Ende nach oben zeigen zu lassen. Der Hauptgrund für die Hakenstellung nach oben ist die verringerte Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit.

Nach meinen Tests bin ich aber dazu übergegangen beide Haken nach unten zeigen zu lassen. Das hat mehrere Gründe:


- Im Bach sind Wobbler ständig unter Zug, somit liegt gerade der Bauchhaken oft direkt an

- gerade bessere Forellen greifen von unten an (in Gumpen z.B.)

- Das untere Maul der Forelle ist weicher bzw. griffiger (Zunge etc.)

Kurzum, mit beiden Haken nach unten hatte ich eine höhere Bissverwertung. Die gesteigerte Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit ist nicht erwähnenswert und ist eh DEUTLICH geringer als wenn man Drillinge benutzen würde....von daher ist das nicht wirklich ein Argument.

Also meine Empfehlung ist ganz klar beide Haken nach unten zeigen lassen. Aus einem Busch oder Baum kann man den Wobbler dann immer noch gefühlvoll rauszuppeln und am Gewässergrund halten sich die Hänger in Grenzen (ist gibt ja noch die Tauchschaufel als Abstandhalter).


----------



## Forester FXT (20. August 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

So jetzt habe ich fast alle Umgebaut.

Die Tage geht es ab ans Wasser, mal schauen ob ich was bekomme.


----------



## Forester FXT (5. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dadurch das ich alles auf Einzelhaken  Umgebaut habe keinen Spinner verloren in Büschen und Bäumen und fast  alle Bafö haben auch ein 2 mal an gleicher Stelle gebissen.  ???


----------



## sbE (5. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dadurch das ich alles auf Einzelhaken  Umgebaut habe keinen Spinner verloren in Büschen und Bäumen und fast  alle Bafö haben auch ein 2 mal an gleicher Stelle gebissen.  ???



Volltreffer!  Genau diese zwei sehr angenehmen Effekte habe ich hier und an andere Stelle schon mehrmals beschrieben. Ich “zuppel“ eigentlich permanent meine Twitchbaits aus irgendwelchem Geäst wieder raus. Ich werfe inzwischen auch mit mehr Risiko als früher...nix mit Nummer sicher und Angst vor Köderverlust.

Eigentlich gibt es auch noch einen dritten positiven Nebeneffekt...besonders wenn man mit Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken angelt, kann man kleinere Bafos sich ganz einfach abschütteln lassen indem man die Schnur etwas locker lässt...schonender geht's nicht. Hotspots lassen sich dann meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mehrfach (3 bis 4 mal) erneut erfolgreich anwerfen. Aber auch mit Widerhaken funktioniert diese Strategie...nur halt deutlich seltener. Mit Drillingen geht so was gar nicht, da wird's eher noch schlimmer (zumindest bei Wobblern). 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forester FXT (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Aber warum bekomme ich keine gelandet ? Was mache ich Falsch ?

Die Bafö beisst und läst sofort los oder sie laufen nur hinterher und machen nichts.

Komme nur noch als Schneider zur Zeit vom Wasser....


Benutze ich falsche Farben oder ist es überall so schwer ?

Wie drillt ihr die Fische ? Versuche die Schnur immer unter Spannung zu halten...


----------



## sbE (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Welche Köder benutzt du? Leierst du nur ein oder animierst du die Köder? 

Normalerweise twitche ich Wobbler. Letztens aber hatte ich bemerkt, dass die Bafos irgendwie zurückhaltender waren...irgendwie waren sie nicht (wie üblich) auf Krawall gebürstet. Ich habe dann einfach aufgehört zu twitchen und habe nur noch stur und langsam eingekurbekt...was soll ich sagen, Biss an Biss...ein echtes Feuerwerk. 

Aber so ist das mit den Bafos, man muss seinen Stil immer mal variieren, um den Nerv der Biester zu treffen.

Zu den Ködern: hochrückige, flankende Wobbler/Twitchbaits um die 6 cm gehen eigentlich immer. 

Und zwecks dem einholen...da man eh Einzelhaken benutzen sollte, muss man die Schnur immer auf Spannung halten...außer man will das sie sich losschütteln, dann einfach locker lassen.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich hab mir neulich neue Einzelhaken gekauft, bei denen das Öhr so gedreht ist, dass ich für die meisten Wobbler einen zweiten Sprengring brauche. Da die Haken sehr dünndrähtig mit recht kleinem Öhr sind, bräuchte ich relativ feine Sprengringe, möglichst klein.

Welche Sprengringe könnt ihr für Wobbler zwischen 3 und 6 cm empfehlen?

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Michael.S (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Das werden eher normale Haken sein , diese speciellen Einzelhaken für Kunstköder giebt es in zwei Varianten , einmal mit senkrechtem Öhr und einmal mit wagerechtem Öhr , bei beiden ist das Öhr größer als bei normalen haken ,ich würde da eher die passenden Haken neu kaufen


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Nein, es sind spezielle Kunstköderhaken,
Decoy Area Hook V Kunai.


----------



## Michael.S (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich habe mal gegoogelt und ich finde im Moment auch nur die mit senkrechter Öse ,dachte ich hätte auch mal andere gesehen , wenn es keine Waagerechten mit größerem Öhr giebt geht vieleicht auch ein kleiner Snap statt eines zweiten Spengrings


----------



## Michael.S (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Aber diese Decoy Area Hook V Kunai.haben ja grade die Waagerechte Öse , dann brauchst due solche zb Vmc  http://www.gummiconnection.de/pix/VMC7238-7266-Inhalt.jpg


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Danke für den Tipp, bei Gelegenheit werde ich das mit den Snaps ausprobieren.
Wenn ich genügend Zeit hab, gibts auch noch einen Testbericht zu dem Haken, da die hier zu Lande relativ unbekannt sind.


----------



## sbE (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Nehmt doch die VanFook, die hier im Thread ständig besprochen wurden...was Besseres werdet ihr höchstwahrscheinlich eh nicht finden. Hab mein Arsenal damit komplett ausgerüstet. 

Siehe letztes Bild gaaaaanz unten:

http://havelritter.de/tailwalk-del-sol-c632l-sp-mit-der-baitcaster-am-forellenbach/2014/10/16/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Sehr hübsche Sammlung 
Die  exzellente Qualität der VanFooks ist mir bekannt, ich habe auch selbst welche.
Die VMC 7238 habe ich auch, genau so wie Owner s55 BLM

Bei den Decoys ging es mir hauptsächlich darum, etwas Neues auszuprobieren.


----------



## sbE (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bei den Decoys ging es mir hauptsächlich darum, etwas Neues auszuprobieren.



Haha...das kenne ich...an der Krankheit leide ich auch. :-D

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Bei mir steht das Kaufen zur Zeit leider in einem schlechten Verhältnis zum damit fischen. Trotz Einkäufen im unteren Preissegment gingen in den letzten 3 Monaten sehr viel Geld drauf während ich in der Zeit höchstens 4 Mal Wasser gesehen habe.
Zu Zeit geht gar nichts, höchstens abends kurz Fliegenfischen üben, das ist das höchste der Gefühle.
Hoffentlich geht bald mehr, ich würde die Haken gerne testen, da ich glaube, dass die ziemlich Potential haben.


----------



## AlexAstloch (4. November 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

hallo liebe VanFook-Gemeinde
wollte auch alle meine drillinge entsorgen und schonender fischen
bin mir jedoch recht unsicher welche hakengröße (4,6,oder 8er) ich mir bei 4cm bzw. 5cm großen wobblern bestellen sollte...

welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht bzw. welche größen sind schlichtweg zu empfehlen?


----------



## sbE (4. November 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



AlexAstloch schrieb:


> hallo liebe VanFook-Gemeinde
> wollte auch alle meine drillinge entsorgen und schonender fischen
> bin mir jedoch recht unsicher welche hakengröße (4,6,oder 8er) ich mir bei 4cm bzw. 5cm großen wobblern bestellen sollte...
> 
> welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht bzw. welche größen sind schlichtweg zu empfehlen?



Aus eigener Erfahrung empfehle ich das Modell ME-41 MB. Diese Version gibt es aber nur bis Größe 6...was aber eigentlich nicht schlimm ist. Ich nehme die 6 für Wobbler um die 5 cm. Willst du Größe 8, musst du auf ein dünndrahtigeres Modell ausweichen (ME-31 BL z.B.).

Schau dir mal mein Baitcaster-Testbericht (siehe Beitrag 75) an, die genannten Köder sind alle mit ME-41 MB ausgerüstet, darunter auch ein paar 50er und kleiner (Illex Tiny Fry/Chubby/Cherry). 

Also versuch es erstmal mit der Größe 6, falls du sie zur Zeit überhaupt bekommst. Bei nippon-tackle ist das Lager schon wieder fast leer.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexAstloch (5. November 2014)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung empfehle ich das Modell ME-41 MB. Diese Version gibt es aber nur bis Größe 6...was aber eigentlich nicht schlimm ist. Ich nehme die 6 für Wobbler um die 5 cm. Willst du Größe 8, musst du auf ein dünndrahtigeres Modell ausweichen (ME-31 BL z.B.).
> 
> Schau dir mal mein Baitcaster-Testbericht (siehe Beitrag 75) an, die genannten Köder sind alle mit ME-41 MB ausgerüstet, darunter auch ein paar 50er und kleiner (Illex Tiny Fry/Chubby/Cherry).
> 
> ...




herzlichen dank sbE für deine rasante und kompetente antwort!
die ME-41  MB mit dem micro widerhaken hatte ich auch ins auge gefasst, dann werde  ich sie also in größe 6 ordern, sofern vorrätig #6
werde bei gelegenheit deinen testbericht mal ausgiebig durchschmökern, die fotos sind jedenfalls schon erste sahne...


----------



## Kaka (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

sbe, ich hätte ein paar Fragen 

Habe mittlerweile meine Wobbler für den Bach auch umgerüstet und finde es klasse. Genommen habe ich die üblichen Gamakatsu. Am Bauch Größe 8, hinten eine Nummer größer. 

Was mir auffällt ist, wenn der Fisch hängt, dann hängt er. Jedoch habe ich vermehrt Fehlattacken. Und jetzt geht's ans Optimieren. 

Am Bauch habe ich den Drilling mit der Spitze nach vorne ausgerichtet. Hinten zeigt er nach hinten. Haken also praktisch voneinander weg. Dazu wie gesagt hinten eine Nummer größer als vorne. 

Evtl will ich mal die hier genannten VanFook ausprobieren, den ME-41 MB. Würdest du sonst nach was anders machen? Fischst du Mono oder Geflochtene?


----------



## sbE (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich richte beide Einzelhaken immer nach unten/vorn aus. Nach einigen Tests hatte ich damit die höchste Bissverwertung. Das erhöhte Hängerrisiko fällt dabei kaum in's Gewicht (Einzelhaken sind in dieser Disziplin eh unschlagbar).

Auch würde ich dir wärmstens die VanFook empfehlen. Vor allem die andere Hakenform (in Verbindung mit etwas dünnerem Material) erhöht die Bissverwertung nochmals deutlich.

Zwecks Schnur: 

Inzwischen gehe ich nur noch mit der Baitcaster auf Bafo-Pirsch, daher kann ich hier durchgehend auf FC setzen. Bei der Statio kommt Geflecht + FC-Vorfach zum Einsatz. Da ich mit herkömmlichen Mono nicht gescheit twitchen kann (zwecks der Dehnung), verzichte ich da komplett drauf.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

@sbE 

ich komme irgendwie mit dem FC auf der Baitcaster nicht so gut klar weil es durch seine doch höhere Steifheit sich nicht so gut werfen lässt oder liegt das eher daran das ich ein newbie bin ? 

Macht es wirklich eine unterschied ob ich auf die kurze Wurfdistanz am Bach mit Mono oder fc twitche da kann doch nicht viel mit dehnung sein oder liege ich da so falsch ?

ich fische auch mit den Gamakatsu einzelhaken wenn die Bafos hängen hängen sie meistens aber die Austeiger und fehlbissrate ist schon enorm ist mir immer noch lieber als die ganzen Bafos mit Drillingne zu erdolchen und die kleinen zu verangeln.


----------



## sbE (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Also meine Bissverwertung liegt gefühlt auf 90-95% Drillingsniveau. Ich kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren.

Mono und FC habe ich alles durchgetestet und sogar (sehr weiches) FC als Hauptschnur auf der Statio versucht. FC geht wunderbar auf der Baitcaster...wobei es da sicherlich auch Unterschiede gibt.

Ich bevorzuge 4 lb (16er) und 5 lb (18er) Varivas Ganoa Vanguard.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Das mit der hohen Bissverwertung ist schon erstaunlich. Ich werde das mit dem fc nochmal versuchen auf der bc.


----------



## sbE (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Bei der Baitcaster muss man halt nur aufpassen, dass die Rolle mit so einer leichten Angelei überhaupt klarkommt. Ich habe meine Rolle ausgiebig getunt (vor allem Spule und Lager).

Btw...aus meiner Erfahrung heraus beißen die richtig großen Bafos eh ziemlich aggressiv. Ü40er habe ich, seit dem ich Einzelhaken benutze, noch nie verloren. Wenn ich mal eine Bafo verliere, dann sind es Halbstarke die ich grundsätzlich eh sehr locker drille (in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich losschütteln).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

@sbE  

ich habe mich bei meiner Combo an deiner orientiert wie du sie bei Havelritter präsenteirt hast  da ich vorher nicht wirklich ahnung vom fischen mit der BC hatte. Aber seid dem es läuft angle ich nur noch mit ihr der spaß und das genau werfen und führen der Köder spricht einfach dafür. 

Auch wenn es ne stange Geld gekostet hat


----------



## sbE (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Schön, dass du dich dafür begeistern kannst. 

Wenn man einmal den Schritt gewagt hat (Kosten), dann ist man ganz schnell infiziert. Gerade am zugewachsenen Forellenbach kann eine Baitcaster echt kriegsentscheidend sein. Sanftes und gezieltes Anwerfen von Hotspots, deutlich weniger Hänger da man den Wurf abbremsen kann...usw...usw...


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ja allerdings und auch das drillverhalten ist viel besser. Und der direkter köderkontakt und und und  das einzige was mich an der Scorpion ein bisschen stört ist die kleine handle eher für japanische Hände.


----------



## sbE (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ja allerdings und auch das drillverhalten ist viel besser. Und der direkter köderkontakt und und und  das einzige was mich an der Scorpion ein bisschen stört ist die kleine handle eher für japanische Hände.



Hehe...ich bin sogar nachträglich auf die 75er Kurbel gegangen. 







Anders herum bedeutet das natürlich das du die kurbel gegen eine größere tauschen kannst.

So toll die Scorpion ist, einen klitzekleinen Nachteil hat sie in meinen Augen. Die Übersetzung könnte für meinen Geschmack einen Ticken höher sein. In *richtig schnellen *Fließstrecken muss ich echt Alarm machen, dass ich einen Wobbler auf Zug bringe, dass köntte auch bequember gehen. Aber naja, jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Kaka (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

So, jetzt wird mal etwas experimentiert. Sowohl verschiedene Haken als auch verschiedene Hakenstellungen. Bin gespannt was mich am meisten überzeugt. 

Haken sind die üblichen Gamakatsu sowie die Vanfook ME 41 MB.


----------



## Inni (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Hi,

mal eine Frage:
Als ich dieses Jahr angefangen habe auf Forellenpirsch zu gehen, hatte ich vorher alle Wobbler und Spinner auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet. 
Leider ist bei uns nur 1 Haken erlaubt (1-3fach), die hatte ich nun erst mal alle hinten an den Wobblern montiert. Da ich aber vermehrt Forellen fange, welche außen gehakt sind (was ich vermeiden will um nicht untermaßige zu verletzen, denn manchmal sitzen die Haken knapp neben dem Auge) habe ich nun umgerüstet auf den vorderen Haken. Ich denke das die Forellen den Köder vorn oder in der Mitte schnappen und dann der hintere Haken leider von außen einschlägt.

Aber zu meinem eigentlichen Problem: Ich verliere oft die Forellen im Drill, geschätzte 50%. Und zwar gleich in den ersten 10sek nach dem Anschlag. Dabei ist es egal ob ich versuche zu drillen, oder die gleich ran kurbel. Geschätzt die Hälfte der Verlorenen lösen sich während sie springen. 
Nun hatte ich gestern ein paar neue Wobbler und Spinner probiert, welche noch ihre Drillinge hatten. Bei den Wobblern hatte ich nur schnell den hinteren abgemacht und den Bauchdrilling gelassen. Was soll ich sagen, alle Bisse verwandelt. Dabei ließen sich auch alle leicht lösen.

Nun meine Frage: wenn ich Forellen nach dem Biss verliere, sind sie dann nicht richtig gehakt? Können sie sich lösen, da die Gamakatsu Einzelhaken keinen Wiederhaken haben? Oder ist es doch so, das die Haken eventuelle den feinen Unterkiefer der Forellen aufschlitzen und ich sie deshalb verliere? Die Drillinge saßen immer so, das ich sie auch gut ohne Verletzungen lösen konnte. Manche andere Forelle hatte sich durch Einzelhaken doch ziemlich lange Löcher gerissen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das die Drillinge die Last auf mehrere Haken verteilt und deshalb weniger Schaden anrichten.

Das würde ich gern vermeiden, die kleinen derartig zu verletzen, bzw eventuell den Unterkiefer beim Verlust zu zerreißen.

Wie ist da eure Erfahrung? Oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch? Oder was sind die Gründe beim Verlust der Fische? Mir war ebend nun nur aufgefallen das ich mit Drillingen keine verliere. Da kam ich ins Grübeln.

Materiel: Rute eine UL 0.7 - 7g GoEmotion, Schnur Mono 0.18er Stroft GTM


----------



## Rhxnxr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Da die Fische am Bauchdrilling gut hängen würde ich jetzt mal davon ausgehen das du vorwiegend stromauf fischst oder ?
Ist dem so, fährste mit einem Bauchdrilling wohl am besten.
Wie wäre es also mal mit *entschärftem* Drilling, also ohne Widerhaken am Drilling zu probieren ?

Ich finde es ja prinzipiell gut wenn die Leute weg vom Drilling zum Einzelhaken gehen. Aber ein kleines bisschen heuchlerisch ist es schon. Die schweren Verletzungen kommen nämlich nicht durch die 3 Anbissstellen, sondern durchs herausziehen des Widerhakens. Unterstützt wird das noch durch die (meist) sehr dickdrähtigen Haken.
Den zu tiefen Sitz eines Drillings kann man durch die Ködergrösse schon minimieren. Und wenns doch mal vorkommt, ist der Fisch in aller Regel maßig und kann entnommen werden.
Allerdings entfallen dann natürlich 3 cm Wobbler oder 1er Spinner, alles eine Frage der Prioritätensetzung.

Die Verluste durch "fliegende" Fische kannste nicht vermeiden, aber du kannst die Zahl derer, die überhaupt in die Luft gehen, deutlich reduzieren. In aller Regel zu hartes Drillen in der ersten Phase, bzw. grade bei den kleinen, der Schreck des Anhiebs.
Hakst du einen Fisch in etwas tieferem Wasser, dann lässt du ihn einfach mal machen, parierst Versuche unter die Uferwurzeln zu kommen und bleibst einfach auf Spannung.
Im flachen, schnellen Wasser ist es etwas schwieriger, aber da dirigierst du ihn eben raus aus der Strömung in ruhigere Bereiche. Bafos sind zwar sehr explosiv, aber verausgaben sich auch relativ schnell, also einfach ruhig bleiben denn die Zeit spielt für dich. Das hat auch einen zweiten Vorteil, mit jeder Sekunde in der Anfangsphase zieht sich der Haken weiter in den Knochen, Bafos haben nämlich alles andere als ein weiches Maul...Ausschlitzen wie bei Barschen oder Äschen gibts da höchstens durch rohe Gewalt.


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

So ist es - Bauchdrilling mit angelegtem Widerhaken, entschärft die "Querhak"-Verletzungen, bietet aber trotzdem sehr gute Fangchancen.
Ansonsten probier mal, wenn es nur um Bachforelle geht, 2,5/3cm Wobbler die von Haus aus nur einen Drilling besitzen, z.B. fängige und trotzdem günstige Salmo Hornet. Diese 3 Widerhaken umlegen - die maßigen Forellen können den Wobbler meist ganz schlucken, Verletzungen nehmen fast ganz ab. Auch mögliche Keschertüdeleien sind dann tabu, bedingt durch nur 1 Hakstelle. Eventuell noch mit der Drilling-Hakengröße(+-) "spielen" - das war`s. http://www.spinnerundco.de/images/thumbnail/produkte/middle/salmo/hornet/3/t.jpg


----------



## sbE (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ist immer die Frage wie man welches Gewässer beangelt. Ich twitche für mein Leben gern und da richten Drillinge durch die ruckartigen Schläge teils MASSIVE Schäden an, da hilft auch so ein Detail wie ein Widerhaken nichts.

Wie schon geschrieben halte ich von den Gamakatsu nichts, zu dick und unförmig. Die Vanfook sind etwas dünner, haben eine ideale Hakenform, die dem abschütteln entgegen wirkt und letztendlich haben sie auch nur einen Mini-Widerhaken, welcher beim lösen keinen Schaden anrichtet...außer man rupft wie ein Fleischer am Fisch herum. :/

Btw...die Forelle hat ein eher hartes Maul, daher schneidet meiner Meinung nach der Gamakatsu auch so schlecht ab.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rhxnxr (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Wie gesagt, prinzipiell ist es gut das viele sich überhaupt mal Gedanken machen, das ist absolut zu loben.
Aber ich bleibe ganz klar dabei, der Widerhaken ist für den Fisch die grössere Gefahr als der Drilling an sich. Die tödlichen Verletzungen sind die stark blutenden.
Und die entstehen in allererster Linie beim Entfernen des widerhakenbewährten Hakens.

Ich bin ja nun seit paar Jahren eher mit der Fliege unterwegs, da ist widerhakenloses Fischen eher normal. Aber ich ertappe mich  auch immer wieder dabei, ob ich im geheimnisumwitterten tiefen Gumpen nicht doch ne Nymphe *mit* Widerhaken einsetze, könnte ja der Monsterfisch beissen und ich verliere ihn weil kein Widerhaken dran ist...
Alles Unsinn, hab zwar anfangs schon viele Fische im Drill verloren, aber das waren *meine Fehler*. Ich musste mich beim Drillen etwas umstellen, einfach drauf verlassen "die wird schon hängenbleiben" is nicht mehr.
 Konzentrieren, immer Spannung, Rute hoch und aufpassen falls der Fisch mal auf einen zu schwimmt. Mehr ist nicht nötig. Springerei, beim Spinnen (und meist viel zu hartem drillen) früher normal, gibts so gut wie nicht mehr. Verluste bei Bafos hab ich kaum mal, bei Äschen vllt. ein paar mehr, aber das ist auch mein Fehler weil ich deren Kampfgeist manchmal unterschätze, die geben einfach nie auf. Ausserdem haben die ein weicheres Maul, aber das nur am Rande.
Ich hab mich nun auch beim spinnen etwas umgestellt, und geh das allgemein ruhiger an, verwende wieder meine, teils uralten, weicheren Ruten und vor allem keine geflochtene Schnur mehr. Drillinge verwende ich noch, bei kleinen Ködern einen am Schwanz, bei grösseren Ködern zusätzlich einen Einzelhaken am Bauch. Aber grundsätzlich *ohne* Widerhaken.
Verluste im Drill halten sich in Grenzen und nen Drilling ohne Widerhaken lockert man fast so genauso einfach wie einen Einzelhaken ohne. Einfach mit der Lösezange ein bisschen wackeln.

Fische, die in den Kiemenbögen gehakt sind, sterben. Da braucht man sich nix vormachen. egal ob Einzelhaken oder Drilling.
Hatte das Bild neulich schon im Bachfopirschthread und hängs vergrössert nochmal an. Da sieht man sehr deutlich was passieren kann, wenn jemandem das Hakenlösen (mit WH) zu lange dauert, wird dann eben Gewalt angewendet.

Und gleichzeitig ist es auch eine klare Aussage dazu, was Fische abkönnen wenn kein grosses Blutgefäss zerstört wird.


----------



## Inni (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Hallo,

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Ja, ich werfe flussaufwärts. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen (Schein erst seit diesem Jahr) haben gezeigt, das Forellen die ich sehe, nicht beißen. 
Also mit dem Lösen der Fische habe ich kein Problem, haben die Gamakatsu doch nur so ein Miniwiederhaken. Sitzt der Haken oben oder seitlich, ist da nur ein kleines Loch. 
Was ich aber meine mit dem Aufschlitzen: Ich hatte mal eine 32er BaFo, da hatte der Haken im Unterkiefer vorn gehakt, im Kescher hing er dann aber im Maulwinkel. Sprich, der ist im Unterkiefer von vorn bis in dem Maulwinkel gewandert. Die landete dann im Räucherofen. Daher hatte ich bedenken, das die *Flüchtlinge* sich da eventuell mehr verletzt haben. Leider kann man es ja nicht kontrollieren.

Ja ich kenne die Salmo Wobbler (hab ein sinkenden und ein schwimmenden), habe aber mit meinen UglyDuckling mehr Erfolg. Die sind 4 oder 5cm und haben 2 Ösen für Haken. Die haben sich für mich am fähigsten in der Fängigkeit, Laufverhalten und Wurfeigenschaften herausgestellt, zumal auch noch bezahlbar. Mal sehen wie es morgen läuft mit den Einzelhaken vorn.
Habe die Vanfook gerade bei Nippon gefunden, werde die mal probieren. Im Laden habe ich die noch nirgends gesehen. Preislich auch noch um einiges günstiger als die Gamakatsu.

Gestern ging auf Wobbler nur ein Barsch und eine untermaßige BaFo(in 3h). Den neuen *Mepps BlackFury mit Fliege* dran gemacht (der war eigentlich zum Barschangeln gekauft) und in der letzten Stunde dann gleich mal 4 BaFo und 6 Barsche (einer knapp 30) raus bekommen. Da mir das mit der Fliege hinten gut gefallen hat (habe auch ein 4er Pezon&Michel mit Fliege erfolgreich auf Hecht) hab ich mir im Bastelshop eine Tüte (ca 1 Liter) bunte Federn für 1.60 geholt und mir ein paar Gamakatsu *verschönert*. Die kommen dann an die blanken 2er Mepps. Mal gucken ob das den BaFos auch gefällt


----------



## sbE (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Röhner hat noch etwas Wichtiges erwähnt...die Schnur. Geflochtene hat nunmal keine Dehnung und verschärft dadurch dass Thema Bissverwertung doch recht deutlich. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbE (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

@Inni

Ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches mit Spinnern gemacht. Nur hatte ich statt einem Fliegenbüschel kleine Twister angehangen. Die Barsche sind durchgedreht. 

Aber naja..jetzt wird's off Topic. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



sbE schrieb:


> Röhner hat noch etwas Wichtiges erwähnt...die Schnur. Geflochtene hat nunmal keine Dehnung und verschärft dadurch dass Thema Bissverwertung doch recht deutlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk




Hi,

ja, habe Mono drauf, wie oben schon geschrieben:



> Materiel: Rute eine UL 0.7 - 7g GoEmotion, Schnur Mono 0.18er Stroft GTM





@Rhöner
Danke für die Tipps, werde morgen darauf achten #6


----------



## jranseier (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Das Springen der Forellen kann ich immer dadurch ganz gut vermindern, dass ich die Rutenspitze gen Wasser halte. Hat sich bei mir bewährt. Nur den Kontakt zum Fisch sollte man dabei nicht verlieren, d.h. die Schnur trotzdem immer auf Spannung halten.

ranseier


----------



## sbE (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



jranseier schrieb:


> Das Springen der Forellen kann ich immer dadurch ganz gut vermindern, dass ich die Rutenspitze gen Wasser halte. Hat sich bei mir bewährt. Nur den Kontakt zum Fisch sollte man dabei nicht verlieren, d.h. die Schnur trotzdem immer auf Spannung halten.
> 
> ranseier



So mache ich es auch!


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich berovzuge auch monofile beim BaFo angeln


----------



## Inni (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Hi,

also gestern mit meinem 10j Sohn 6 Forellen (untermassig) und 4 Doebel (ueber 30). Dem Jungen seine erste Forelle #6

Meine gepimpten Haken liefen gut, wobei gruen und orange mehr Forelle brachte, die weisse dann alle Doebel und eine mini Forelle von ca 15cm (auch auf 2er Mepps). Dabei schnappten sie sich scheinbar genau den Haken mit dem Bueschel. Haken sassen gut. Ab und an ein paar *Anfasser*, aber keine direkten Fehlbisse. 2 Forellen fielen beim Landen vom Haken, was nicht schlim war. Ich glaube mit der UL Rute muss ich den Anschlag besser setzen, die Haken hingen nur leicht im Oberkiefer. Bei der Daiwa -20g WG und geflochtener hingen die irgendwie von sebst. Vielleicht sind das ja meine Fisch Verluste, und nicht das eventuelle Ausschlitzen.


----------



## Kaka (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Gestern das erste mal getestet mit den Vanfook. Beide Haken nach vorne blieb nix hängen. Hab dann den hinteren wieder nach hinten ausgerichtet. Dann lief es besser. Es wird weiter geübt


----------



## Kaka (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir sehr schwer tue mit den Einzelhaken. Enorm viele Fehlbisse und mittlerweile auch einige Drillaussteiger. Bin kurz davor wieder auf Drillinge umzurüsten, da es auf Dauer schon nervt. 

Kann es sein, dass es an der starken Strömung an meinem Bächen liegt?! Ich drill fast immer gegen starke Strömung und ich muss sagen da ist der Drilling dem einzelhaken weit überlegen.


----------



## sbE (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*

Hmmm....In richtig starker Strömung drille ich nicht so oft, da dort bei uns eh nur die Halbstarken sind. Ein strömungsabhängiger Nachteil ist mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen.

Die einzig interessante Beobachtung ist für mich, dass große Forellen viel entschiedener zupacken als Halbstarke. Das schwächt für mich das Thema Einzelhaken zusätzlich ab.

Ich würde sagen, übe noch etwas weiter...das muss gehen! Eventuell hast du einen Tag erwischt wo die Hübschen nur sehr vorsichtig beißen bzw. nicht fressen und den Köder eher verjagen wollen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Inni schrieb:


> Dem Jungen seine erste Forelle #6



Ich will jetzt echt nicht arrogant klingen aber das muss ich verbessern! #t#t#t#t

- Die erste Forelle des Jungen - 


So, jetzt gehts mir schon besser...


----------



## Kaka (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bachforelle - Umrüstung auf Einzelhaken (Wobbler)*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich mir sehr schwer tue mit den Einzelhaken. Enorm viele Fehlbisse und mittlerweile auch einige Drillaussteiger. Bin kurz davor wieder auf Drillinge umzurüsten, da es auf Dauer schon nervt.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass es an der starken Strömung an meinem Bächen liegt?! Ich drill fast immer gegen starke Strömung und ich muss sagen da ist der Drilling dem einzelhaken weit überlegen.



Habs gestern jetzt mal mit 20er Mono statt Geflecht + FC probiert. Lief deutlich besser. Ich denke ich lass das jetzt mal bei Mono. Vor allem spar ich mir einen Knoten! Und bei den Distanzen ist der Köderkontakt auch nicht merklich schlechter.


----------

